# Vertical lines?



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok guys I neeeed help.I switched over to the archs and started getting a lot of these vertical lines on my 522 display.So I thought it was interferance of some kind so I ran the ground and hot wire direct from the cranking battery to the dash with a on/off toggle switch and then to the unit,using good sheilded wire and Lowrance sent me a new transducer because they said it was the transducer.Went out Saturday and the lines are still there and they seem to get a little better but not much if I turn the key off.I have to turn the noise reduction on to medium to get rid of them and will this hurt marking fish?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

could be your sesativety is up too high. does it do that w/o anything electrical turned on and the motor off?


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Does it all the time.Before I used the sheilded wire you could turn the key off and most lines would go a way but since I redid the wiring with the sheilded wire turning the key off really doesn't help.When I took the picture the Lowrance and motor was the only things on.
Man this is driving me crazy,any help at all would be great.What setting are most guys using for there sesativety?A lot of other guys have this same unit and have never seen these lines.I have wired it just like Lowrance wants with the toggle switch and used the best sheilded wire and wired it direct so I wouldn't get any interferance not unless I'm missing some thing ?


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Just back off the sensitivity a bit. If you turn it up you should have more lines and when you turn it down you should have less. If that is the case then you don't have any problems.


----------

